
Buddy Beers: How they are becoming the world's mobile beer tap - robwoodbridge
http://untether.tv/ellb/sessions/new-mobile-business-models/buddy-beers-how-they-are-becoming-the-worlds-mobile-beer-tap-and-how-they-landed-carlsberg-as-their-first-client-with-founder-travis-todd//
======
nerdben
What I've been waiting for so long! 3 Cheers...

